# Getting a dog!



## ReformedWretch (Feb 26, 2007)

Our work place is approving dogs soon! My wife and I are pretty excited about this and have narrowed our desire down to two dogs. A beagle or a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. I love both but find the terrier more "manly" or "tough". I will be thrilled to own either one of these.


----------



## believer (Feb 26, 2007)

*Brett says...............*

 soooooo cuuuuute!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Brett!

Yea, the Beagle is cute and the Bull Terrior is tough. Which one, which one...


----------



## Herald (Feb 26, 2007)

The Beagle. You won't scare the living daylights out of people and you can rough-house with the beagle without fear of having your face ripped off.


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 26, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Our work place is approving dogs soon! My wife and I are pretty excited about this and have narrowed our desire down to two dogs. A beagle or a Staffordshire Bull Terrier. I love both but find the terrier more "manly" or "tough". I will be thrilled to own either one of these.



Wow...could you have chosen two more extreme types?  

One of each?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 26, 2007)

The Bull Terrier is actually nic-named the "Nanny Dog" because of it's gentle demeanor with children. Don't be fooled by it's looks. According to everything I've read, it LOVES people and is very tolerant of small children.


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 26, 2007)

houseparent said:


> The Bull Terrier is actually nic-named the "Nanny Dog" because of it's gentle demeanor with children. Don't be fooled by it's looks. According to everything I've read, it LOVES people and is very tolerant of small children.



Well...if his disposition is what you say it is, I'd definitely take the Bull Terrier...I guess we just like bigger doggies. We've had a Sheperd, (lived to be 16 +) a Rottweiller, and a Chocolate Lab. At the present we have none. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## gwine (Feb 27, 2007)

If you haven't made the final decision yet you might check with your insurance agent and see whether either dog will affect your rates. We were asked what breed our two dogs were. Didn't affect our rates, for which we are happy. Some breed do. They shouldn't, but they do.

Dogs, like children, should be assumed innocent until proven guilty (and I'm not writing about TD either.)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 27, 2007)

I would say get the terrier. Only get the bulldog if you are prepared for that type of Dog, even if he is good with Children you still have to watch your back. Just be wise. All dogs take alot of attention and time. Just be careful and wise.


----------



## etexas (Feb 27, 2007)

Megan and I own a Bichon Frise. Best dogs ever, look them up! Put them into due consideration!


----------



## govols (Feb 27, 2007)

My favorite by far:






Blue tick hound !!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 27, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> The Beagle. You won't scare the living daylights out of people and you can rough-house with the beagle without fear of having your face ripped off.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2007)

We added black lab to the possible list.

Is the Bichon Frise a poodle?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm partial to pugs myself.


----------



## etexas (Feb 27, 2007)

houseparent said:


> We added black lab to the possible list.
> 
> Is the Bichon Frise a poodle?


Goodness no!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 27, 2007)

Growing up we had a Staffordshire Pitbull terrier name Megan and a Cocker Spaniel named Liza. Typical scenario of someone coming down our long driveway. Liza would be barking and growling and start attacking the persons feet and ankles. Megan would be excitedly wagging her tail, jumping around, and licking the person. Staffordshires are very sweet if not a little neurotic. Beagles are sweet too but boy are they stinkers. They are very smart and will try to get around any rules that you lay down and then act like you are the devil when they get caught doing it. Those big brown eyes don't help either.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been warned that staffordshires are horrible around other animals they have not "grown up" around? Do you know if that's true? For example, if I would get one and take it on a walk, would if "freak out" around other dogs on campus?

I'll show my wife the Bichon Frise and see what she says.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 27, 2007)

Adam,

You need to start watching the Dog Whisperer. I bet you're pack leader material.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2007)

Pack leader? Hmmmmmm is that a compliment? 

Sorry Max, my wife does not care for the look of the Bichon Frise.


----------



## etexas (Feb 27, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Pack leader? Hmmmmmm is that a compliment?
> 
> Sorry Max, my wife does not care for the look of the Bichon Frise.


Man! My wife think they are the cutest of all dogs.....tell her to look again.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 27, 2007)

You should pick a dog from a litter - especially if it's a large dog. Look for the alpha dog and don't pick that one, they're hard to train and likely to be aggressive toward other animals. You probably don't want the omega dog either.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2007)

My wife is a different breed (lol) she does not like overly cutesey dogs and as I asked, thinks they look too much like a poodle. She said she would rather me get my "tough looking" dog than that.

Good advice Meg.


----------



## etexas (Feb 27, 2007)

houseparent said:


> My wife is a different breed (lol) she does not like overly cutesey dogs and as I asked, thinks they look too much like a poodle. She said she would rather me get my "tough looking" dog than that.
> 
> Good advice Meg.


Don't get in trouble then. Pax!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2007)

Donald

I LIKE pugs, but my wife hates them.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Donald
> 
> I LIKE pugs, but my wife hates them.



Who could hate a little pug?  

Some people can't stand the perkyness of pugs. They have sooo much energy that they do have the decided tendency to wear some folks out.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2007)

My wife just hates their eyes and the snorting sounds they sometimes make.


----------



## etexas (Feb 27, 2007)

houseparent said:


> My wife just hates their eyes and the snorting sounds they sometimes make.


They are cute...they do snort my cousin had one a long time ago....Sister and I called him Piglet (not the dogs real name).


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2007)

houseparent said:


> My wife just hates their eyes and the snorting sounds they sometimes make.



Their eyes do wierd some people out and they do snort alot (mine even snored). It's because of their noses. They're pretty high maintenance one has to make sure they get enough excercise and all or they can develop serious health problems(respiratory and cardiac). But they're pretty high energy also so taking them for walks and stuff is pretty easy. They love to wrestle around too.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 27, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I've been warned that staffordshires are horrible around other animals they have not "grown up" around? Do you know if that's true? For example, if I would get one and take it on a walk, would if "freak out" around other dogs on campus?
> 
> I'll show my wife the Bichon Frise and see what she says.



Not in my experience Adam. We also would see one at the dog park and he was a sweetheart and seemed fine with all the other dogs at the park.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 27, 2007)

Get a pomeranian they are tough dogs and good watch dogs - very smart too.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 28, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Pack leader? Hmmmmmm is that a compliment?



If you're going to have a dog, you'll need to be! Otherwise the dog will be the pack leader and do what he wants rather than what you want.


----------



## etexas (Feb 28, 2007)

Adam, don't keep us in suspense.........are you and your wife close to deciding on a dog yet?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 28, 2007)

Nah, we are still waiting for the "official" ok to get one. I know it's going to happen, just not when exactly yet. As soon as we hear we will make the decision.


----------



## etexas (Feb 28, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Nah, we are still waiting for the "official" ok to get one. I know it's going to happen, just not when exactly yet. As soon as we hear we will make the decision.


Dogs rule.


----------



## believer (Feb 28, 2007)

*Which one...*

personally I like mutts.....but a big dog is BIG maintainence..........Bubbles and Dreamer.....a Boston terrier and a little mutt.......... 

I adored the Irish setter we had, remember Rosie?? But she could pull me around like a rag-doll if she wanted to...........Go for the smaller breed.....except Beagles tend to bark ...........alot.........

good luck.........mom


----------



## turmeric (Feb 28, 2007)

Adam, how did your Ma get on here? You better listen to her!


----------



## etexas (Feb 28, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Adam, how did your Ma get on here? You better listen to her!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 28, 2007)

lol, she's been here, just doesn't post much. She's scared of all the "mean" Calvinists here as she's a "MaCarthur" Calvinist.  You know, the Calvinists with a little evangelical flair.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 28, 2007)

I promise I won't bite! Arf! Wag, wag!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, settled for a "mixed" breed. We will be getting her next weekend. Naming her "Boomer" after my favorite Battlestar Galactica female character.


----------



## etexas (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright Adam! I hope you guys enjoy the dog! Megan and I are delighted by Lily every day.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 1, 2007)

Finally got her home today but she is exhausted!


----------



## etexas (Jul 1, 2007)

Cute! How big will she get? I know she is a mix but most vets can "guesstimate" pretty well.


----------



## Herald (Jul 1, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Ok, settled for a "mixed" breed. We will be getting her next weekend. Naming her "Boomer" after my favorite Battlestar Galactica female character.



Adam - Boomer? That's hilarious. When I was in the Air Force my nickname was Boomer. I never heard my given name except from superiors. Everyone called me Boomer. I got the name because I bowled eight straight strikes at a flight bowling competition. I had a perfect game going and everyone was chanting, "Boomer! Boomer! Boomer!" The name stuck. I actually miss it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 1, 2007)

First vet apt. is August 2nd so we'll see what she says about size and other things. And Boomer, sorry, we decided to go with Athena since almost everyone complained that Boomer was too much of a male name. So we went with the other name for the same actress on Battlestar!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 8, 2007)

One of my favorite students with Athena


----------



## kbergsing (Jul 27, 2007)

I had a beagle when I was little. It was the dumbest dog ever. He actually failed obedience class. Incredibly stubborn. However, he was there every Saturday morning to wake up my brother and I for cartoons and I have the best memories in the world about him. He used to drive my parents nuts, though.


----------

